# Was your child formula fed? Breastfed? Heathy?



## rubysoho120

Hello. I'm popping over from the baby club. I was just wanting to see how many people with formula fed babies grew up healthy or less sick/more sick often...also for breastfed babies? My daughter has been combi fed till 6 months and I'm worried she won't be as healthy since she mostly gets formula (I couldn't make enough milk) I'm hoping people will have stories of their babys being healthy and not always sick. Thanks


----------



## suzib76

I breastfed only my first or a few weeks after that formula, and number 2 & 3 ff only

They are all healthy kids and have never had anything other than usual childhood illnesses


----------



## alicecooper

I breastfed DD exclusively until 2 months, then mix fed for a further month, then from 3 months she went onto just formula.

By contrast DS1 and DS2 were exclusively breastfed until a year and a half. (well, DS1 for about 19 months and DS2 for 18 months).

Out of the three of them, DS2 is probably the most prone to catching stuff. He has mild asthma and needs inhalers, and gets chest infections the most often. If there are any colds going, he gets them worst of the three kids.

Next after that is DD. She is the most likely to get a tummy bug and throw up if there is one going around. If she has a cold it lingers a bit, but not as much as with DS2.

DS1 is the healthiest of the lot. No idea why. He was the smallest at birth (I say smallest, but he was still big, 10lbs 1oz) out of the three of them, but then again he was breastfed the longest (though only marginally). He was also the one who had the most issues with eating solids when he was a baby. He refused solids altogether until about 15 months old, and his weight dropped to 9th percentile from 91st. He was essentially just surviving on breastmilk!
If he gets poorly, he gets over it the quickest. Colds don't tend to linger with him, and tummy bugs are over the quickest.

When the three of them caught chicken pox last year, DS1 got it first and he had it the least severe. Then DD and DS2 got it, and out of the two of them, DS2 had it the worst, though only marginally. 

So, no, there doesn't seem to be any correlation between the breast feeding and how ill my kids have been. I can't really make any conclusions to be honest.


----------



## kissyfacelala

my babies have been exclusive ff from birth and up until now they have not been sick once! they are only 5 months old but knock on wood they will only get typical childhood illness

on the other hand I know someone who has exclusively breastfed both her babies and the girl always gets sick...even the boy who is not yet 6 months always has some sort of cold or flu

breastmilk is best but I am not 100% convinced that it prevents babies from being sick....it depends on the baby...no matter what we do some kids are just prone to sickness...both myself and my husband were eff and we never got sick has kids...just common cold here and there! :shrug:


----------



## hellohefalump

I breastfed my five yr old until she was 21 months, and I formula fed my son from birth. Both get sick around the same now... They are both quite healthy, but every now and again if there's a bug going around they both get it. For example, this week they've both had conjunctivitis. Usually my daughter gets ill first because she's at school now and catches stuff. Then her brother catches it. This time though he got the conjunctivitis first and gave it to her. My fifteen yr old sister who I look after was breastfed until she was three, and she still gets sick, then passes it to the little ones, and sometimes they give things to her. 

To be honest I don't think it makes a big difference how you feed. For example, my daughter who was breastfed had breathing problems as a toddler and excema, quite bad. My son though has a little excema but its not as bad as hers was. 

I am pro breast feeding though. It's natural, it helps you lose weight, protects against breast cancer, breast milk is great and its so cool how it turns watery in the summer, thicker when the baby needs it, etc. I would have breastfed my son but I had puerpal psychosis and was on too many meds to breastfeed safely. I was worried that my son would get obese from formula milk, but he was actually thinner than Madeleine, y breastfed baby, she had rolls all over her, while mojo was always quite skinny.


----------



## sarah0108

My first was FF and my second was mixed fed for a few weeks, neither are ever ill to be honest! They're never physically sick and rarely suffer from colds etc


----------



## Courtney917

I formula fed both of my children and both have great immune systems, rarely get sick and developing appropriately for their ages. I am not convinced that "breast is best" but I am convinced that how you feed your child is a personal choice. No matter what your choice is, it matters that your child is receiving nutrition and being cared for :). I think as far as immune systems are concerned, its more hereditary then anything. DH and I both have amazing immune systems and rarely get sick so I think our boys inherited it from us! Lots of luck with whatever decision you make!!


----------



## Courtney917

Edit: Sorry I know baby is already 5 months...son distracted me when I was typing. I am sure your LO will be happy and healthy!!!! :)


----------



## seoj

My LO was fed BM for 11wks- then formula (long story, but Breast Feeding didn't work so I pumped for a while). She's caught the stomache flu once at 12mos (our entire house got it)- and had a mild cold (sniffles only) one time more recently. She's 15mos though- so who knows what may or may not happen in the years to come? She does have seasonal allergies (not allergic to any foods though)- but her Dad had horrible allergies as a kid and I developed them as an adult- so her risk was high. 

My SD wasn't breastfed for more than maybe 2-3wks I think. I think she's a pretty darn healthy kid- she get's the normal cold now and again... but overall, she's very healthy. No allergies to food or otherwise. 

My friends LO was BF for 12mos- and has a constantly runny nose and gotten so many different colds and other illnesses from daycare. I think there is just only so much anyone can do. I will say my LO doesn't go to daycare. My MIL comes to our house to watch her- so that can make a big difference. She does go to the gym care 2-3 times a week though (so she is in that "type" of environment around other kids) and she is also out in public often. We don't shield her from much.


----------



## Andypanda6570

My 3 sons are 21, 19 and 12 and all were formula feed. Yes, they are healthy and never had any health issues.. :flower:


----------



## Jenny

I had to pump with my son and only for the first monthish if I remember correctly. It was tougher to just pump then actually BF (he was a preemie) so we switched to formula. 

I was going to BF my daughter more but was a wuss and couldn't handle it after a month. My nipples were so damn sore and just didn't want to cry every time I fed her so formula she went too. 

They are both very healthy, only get sick once in awhile usually when Drake goes to school and brings everything home lol.

I'm going to try again to BF longer if I fall pregnant with our 3rd, going to try to see if I can get a better latch (have inverted nipples so the latch with my daughter made it worse, got more sore faster). But if it comes down to it and we end up switching then we do. :thumbup:


----------



## hattiehippo

My son was FF from 3 days old due to a failure to latch and potential dehydration - turns put he had temporary hypothyroidism and had no appetite for the 1st 3 weeks till his thyroid kicked in properly. He had a lot of colds and bugs his first winter at nursery but since then very little. He also hasn't developed asthma so far despite it being in both families. He's a healthy, fit 3 yr old.

I was exclusively FF as a baby cos I was a month early and mums weren't encouraged to express milk for babies in neonatal then. I'm pretty healthy, only ever get colds really.

I do think BF is very important and should be the 1st choice where possible but I think your baby's genes and environment play a much bigger part in how their immune systems develop than whether they're BF or FF.


----------



## ~KACI~

I mixed with both of mine til 6wks ish and than formula fed. Kieran has been ill on two occasions, once at 18mths then about 6months ago. 
Paige has never been ill. I actually took her to the doctors to discuss something and he mentioned that the only time they had seen her was for her jabs lol :)

Proberbly down to genes as me and their dad are hardly ever ill either :)


----------



## sabby52

Both my boys, ages 15 and 5, were FF from birth, both are healthy and are no more sick than any other child. Dan is being tested for Thyroid problems but so am I, so that could be passed on from me, Dec sufferes from chronic constipation but I have been assured by his consultant that is has nothing to do with they way he was fed as a baby, although the food he does eat now affects how badly he sufferes.


----------



## ellismum

Combi but mainly BF for 5 months and this kids as strong as an Ox! 

Had his second Dr appointment yesterday but that's because he pulled his finger nail off and before that was a ear infection at 1. 

Only had 1 tummy bug but didn't vomit unlike me and OH did with it, just got through lots of nappies.

I was BF growing and I'm rarely ill, as was Mum. My sisters were FF and got everything going.


----------



## tasha41

Elyse is 4 in a month and she was FF from birth. I followed the routine vaccination schedule and I would rate her as an exceptionally healthy child :thumbup:

She has been sick 3x in her life; had a flu at 10 months, gastro just before she turned 2 (we all had it), and this year had a mild ear infection. None of the illnesses have required antibiotics (all viral) and she is out and about at drop-in programs, dance classes, swimming at a public pool, does gymnastics, now goes to preschool and a home daycare, and all of the adults in her life (myself, her father, my parents, etc) work with the public in various capacities so are exposed to quite a bit of stuff. 

No known allergies etc yet either :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas was breast fed up to 17 months, he never once had formula, he catches colds and sick bugs like any other 6 year old


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son was BF for a few weeks and DD was formula fed from start. My kids are now 8 & 6, They have never had antibiotics and are hardly ever sick. Honestly some kids just seem to always be ill :/ Mine have been ill (obv) but they are always better by next day. They dont have asthma/hay fever/or skin problems.


----------



## karlilay

Both of mine have been FF from birth. My daughter suffered with ear infections when she cut all her teeth, but other than that. Healthy! :)


----------



## pinklightbulb

My oldest son was BF for almost 12 months. He was never sick when BF, but when changed to FF (needed calories so couldn't go onto cow's milk till 18mo) he suffered constipation till he was 2.5 :/ That said, he's only had 2 colds in his life. One when switched, and one like a week ago.

My youngest son has just stopped being BF after going to hell and back to feed him that long, and as soon as he stopped getting breastmilk, he got a cold, and it was worse than either of Eamon's ever were. 

The moral of the story in my case.... breast is/was superior in every single way. My boys do not tolerate being FF well at all. I wish they were like most babies and it didn't seem to matter but for them, the change was not a good thing. Time will tell if Liam will bounce back like Eamon did, who still has the immune system of an ox in spite of all the constipation dramas we had when he was bottle-fed. Fingers crossed the same won't happen to Liam!


----------



## x Michelle x

both of mine were BF for a week or so, My 2 year old has had 2 colds, mostly caught from her friends and her wee brother has had one cold (caught from his big sister) and one ear infection which i honestly think was linked to teething...
Kids are going to get bugs and get sick sometimes, its a normal, healthy (in regards to building up their own immunity) part of growing up :)


----------



## kerrie24

My first son was ff and he hasnt had any major health problems,just colds etc.Hes 11.

My daughter I bf for 23 months and alongside the usual she suffered repeated ear infections from 9 months to 4 years.She is 7 next week.

My youngest son still bf at night,he is 3 in may and never had anything more than a cold,he has caught a sickness bug once when we all got it but when the rest of the family suffer from throat infections/bugs etc he often doesnt catch it.

None of them have picked up chickenpox despite being exposed repeatedly at school.

I dont think there is any particular link as.at least in my case,all 3 have been different despite how they were fed.

Dont worry about it x


----------



## huskergrl

DS1 was bf for a couple of days, DS2 was bf for a week, and DS3 was combi for a couple of months. They each get a cold or 2 a year and thats it. DS1 & DS2 each had 1 ear infection when they were younger. I think they all are very healthy and intelligent.


----------



## evewidow

my 7 year old was only bf for 3 days then ff - he is top of his class for all subjects and very advanced , he gets no more sick than any other child 
my 4 year old was bf for 8 months - he also doesnt get any more sick than anyone else
my 2 year old was bf for 16 months and no difference to her either


----------



## Dragonfly

My oldest is 4 tomorrow and only ever had breastmilk, still gets it. was ill once with a cold in 4 years no other health problems and same for my youngest who is two. I was formula fed and my partner to and we have multiple health problems which explains our decision to stick with breastfeeding.


----------



## robinator

I was BF, my older brother FF. When he was in his early 30's he developed major food allergies (gluten, sugar, eggs), which he still has. Lack of breastmilk may have had something to do with it or it may not have, but we will never know.

As far as run of the mill illnesses, we're pretty even.


----------



## Geecko

Honestly, I really don't think BF or FF has any impact on a baby's health.
Allergy at adult age, maybe.. but general health, I don't think so...
I think that what they eat when they are toddlers and up matters the most!

I breastfed my 3 kids for many many months.
They are all healthy the same!
They get 2 or 3 cold per year, that's about it!
No food allergy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think it makes any difference.


----------



## Dragonfly

I personally do and the longer its done the better for child. The longer is where you get the benefits where people think a few weeks or months will do it all. I never had breastmilk and have a mountain of allergies and problems to.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I don't believe one bit in the Allergy thing. My husband was breast-feed till he was 3yrs old and he is now 42 and all he has is allergies..:nope:


----------



## rubysoho120

Thanks for your input. I hope my lo will be allergy free and healthy.


----------



## Dragonfly

Andypanda6570 said:


> I don't believe one bit in the Allergy thing. My husband was breast-feed till he was 3yrs old and he is now 42 and all he has is allergies..:nope:

Its hit and miss then, depending on your body. Family history etc to. But defo say breastfeeding is not a bad thing its just normal and has lots of anti bodies and stuff formula dosnt have. The rest is how you look after yourself after and even how your parents treat you. Apparently hugging your child can strengthen their immune system. Mental illness can also make you ill to so if your parents arnt nice basically you may find yourself sick more. But I wasnt well from birth but then my mum drank castor oil anyway so I didnt get a great start. 

Do your best thats whats important (mental and physical health). All that comes after whatever way you choose to feed to.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I do think genes must play a part. My friend exclusively bf her dd till she was 5 Nd still feeds 3yr old. Both kids have asthma and skin problems among other allergies. Bf is best but its not the be all and end all.


----------



## AP

My second was breastfed and probably sicker in her first year than my first was in her first year - who was combi then FF and born at 27 weeks :dohh:
Sods law!


----------



## Toms Mummy

my son was bffrom birth up until 20 months old and he his healthy as anything.

On the otherhand, i was ff and I rarely get ill, my OH was bf and he's ill all the f**ing time!


----------



## RachA

My eldest I BFed exclusively until about 12 weeks and then from 12weeks until 8 months I combi fed. At 8 months he went on to formula full time until 12 months when we changed to cows milk. 
DD was BFed exclusively until 18 months when she went onto cows milk. 

Both are pretty healthy. They have both have chicken pox and they've both had an ear infection each. Other than that they've only had the usual coughs and colds that all children get.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

BF CAN help with anti bodies but that does not mean it WILL for sure. Like someone else said... it depends on family and genes and a whoooole lotta things. So yes BF'ing could help but there is no for sure depending on the child and circumstances! I strictly BF my son for 20 months and hes still been sick here and there.


----------



## lindseymw

Joshua was BF for a few weeks, then combi then FF.

Jacob was pretty much EBF until 10months plus.

Out of those two, Joshua has had less illnesses. Neither have been really ill, but Jacob seems to get more colds and coughs.


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I honestly don't think breastfed babies are less likely to suffer from allergies illnesses etc IF you have history of them in your family. My mum, aunt and myself all suffer form eczema and guess what my son does too (he was a FF baby). You can't change what you are born with. Breast maybe best but I think you have to do what is best for YOU!


----------



## cat lover

I bf my first for 14 months (combifed but mainly bf) and she catches everything, is always ill and currently being referred to a specialist for a cough that she has had for 5 months. Its quite depressing really, but maybe the benefits are more apparent as you get older, eg maybe shewont haveany allergies etc


----------



## socitycourty

My sister and I were FF from birth, both of us are exceptionally healthy, one cold a year maybe and my sister has caught 1-2 tummy bugs from working at the preschool (in 5 years) so that's not too bad.

I do have OCD so wash my hands and avoid germs a bit more than the normal person but anyway both of my parents were FF as well and are really hearty.

My LO was EBF for 2 months, she had 3 colds in that time. It was ridiculous. She's been FF for 6 months now and had a one day sniffles last month and that has been it up till now.

I do think breast is best but I think it's unfair to say that FF makes children sickly and what have you. My LO's pediatrician was FF and she's extremely smart and in great health, LOL


----------



## socitycourty

My cousin's 13 month old was EBF for 8 months and appears to be ill nearly all the time with something. And he doesn't go to preschool or anything like that so I think it's really just luck of the draw and parent's health, etc


----------



## misspriss

It may be just the luck of the draw, or genes. I plan to breastfeed mine though. I'll answer this from me/DH perspective, since to me it seems like we are barely not children/teenagers!

I was breastfeed until I was 3. I have never had an ear infection, never had the flu, only have seasonal allergies, and rarely get sick.

DH was formula fed, he had chronic ear infections (requiring 13 surgeries), got the flu a lot when he was younger (although not now), got strep throat every year until he got his tonsils out, and gets colds more often than me. Seriously, I get colds less than once a year, DH can get sick multiple times and I won't catch it.

Could be genes (or other mitigating factors, he was fully vaccinated and I wasn't) though, but I can't wait to see how our kids turn out on the ear infections when we breastfeed, I have high hopes they will be better.


----------



## summer rain

I have done both and in many regards my babies who were EBF for longer, have been healthier and it was one of the main reasons I prefer to BF in the first place. FF babies in mine and OHs family have more health issues but that could be due to the fact that dairy and soya allergies are very common in both our families and most formulas contain both xx


----------



## T-Bex

Bethan was breastfed until 33 months, and has a weak chest from bronchiolitus that she caught at 1, and has eczema and a nut allergy that she needs an epi-pen for. If she gets a cold, it goes to her chest, so she's ended up with chest infections.

However, I was FF, and have full body eczema to the point of me being unable to leave the house for months at a time, I'm allergic to most food groups, and lots of life groups, too (dustmites, all animals, pollens, trees etc). I have problems with processing food, and have stomach cramps and upset stomach regularly (possibly IBS apprently). I have a very restricted lifestyle, and will never be able to lead a normal life.

So what I'm trying to say, is that given her genetics, she's done awfully well, so you have to take all of it into account. I'm glad I breastfed; even though we struggled like hell, I'd never take it back, because if that factored even the tiniest bit in meaning she doesn't have to deal with as much crap as I do, it was worth it.


----------



## babydust1990

I was ff and Im healthier than my bf partner. And the only time my lo was sick was when I was breastfeeding lol. I really think its luck of the draw though. Genetics/enviromental factors all contribute.


----------



## monkee12

I was FF and I'm always unwell, mine BF and rarely get ill however I don't necessarily believe it was down to how we were fed, I am a firm believer that breast is best however aslong as a baby is fed and it works for you and your family thats all that matters. X


----------



## minties

I was breastfed until 4 months, but had baby rice from 6 weeks. My brother was formula fed from birth. Neither one of us is any healthier than the other.

Thomas has been sick once.

My OH got neither formula nor breastmilk. He was fed boiled low fat cows milk with baby rice in it from day 1. He's the healthiest ******* I know! Never gets sick. Has had maybe 2 colds in 11 years. Never had the flu or a stomach bug. He's quite sensitive to cows milk though.

my mum and uncle were both fed canned condensed milk. Mum has asthma and severe eczema. My uncle is healthy as an ox.


----------



## LikeFireToIce

You want honesty and I will give that to you, I did not breast feed with my eldest, AnaLisa, she just did not take to it at all. My youngest although Joshua was breastfed. He took rather well, thus why he was breast fed. With AnaLisa, she has had major health issues growing up all throughout her life. At 3 she had Scarlet Fever and 5, she had the mumps right after she had the measles, she has always been prone to get sick to getting sick. She has had so many ear infections and colds and flus. At 10 she got ITP Immune Idiopathic thrombocytopenic purpura, and at 13 she was diagnosed with Supra Ventricular Tachycardia and at 15 she got a kidney infection and at 17 she got a ovarian cyst and now at 18, she just recently ruptured her ear drum. She doesn't take to medications and her immune system is beaten weak. Joshua on the other hand has never really gotten sick. Maybe once or twice as far as I can remember within the past 10 years. He is now 16 and beyond healthy. AnaLisa is as healthy as can be. Whether or not the fact that my daughter was not breast fed is beyond me, if it is the cause. But If you are so worried my best advice is to consult your doctor about this worry.


----------



## River54

My daughter was breastfed until about 4 months, then formula fed (soy-based).
They had to give her formula right after she was born at the hospital while she was still in ICU and I was still trying to use a pump. So, what I had I gave to her. Then a few days later, she was fully breastfed.

Soy-based formula at 4 months since we tried milk based, and she was allergic to it regardless that she had it when she was born. The hospital told me later that she most likely became allergic to it from the formula they first fed her. After 10 years, she outgrew this allergy, and has been fine with it since.
And yes - allergy - hives, starting to swell type reaction.

She does have asthma (most likely from her bio dad), and is allergic to a few foods, but not milk anymore, but health wise - hardly ever sick, esp now as a teen (she is very active, and has always ate quite healthy). Maybe has a bad cold 1/year.


----------



## Zothan Mom

Although breastfeeding is an amazing way to bond, I couldn't make enough milk ether :nope: or more in the line of... my milk wasn't nourishing enough so they stayed hungry.

I started giving my firstborn S26, but she was still hungry and she started getting a rash on her face, so I switched to Lactagon (that my mother used for me) and I never looked back! They were happy, well balanced babies with no issues and till today, they only get flu once in a blue moon, but no health concerns.

The best would be to play it by ear. Try a formula and see how your baby reacts to it :thumbup:


----------



## LaDY

My LO was bf upto 6months and ff after that and honestly iv experienced no problems at all xx


----------



## LuluBee

I felt so awful that we couldn't get along with breast feeding when Alex was a baby, I expressed for a month and then moved onto formula feeding. He has an acid reflux problem but that is hereditary. Apart from that he's been super healthy, if he ever gets ill he only gets a mild dose and is better again very soon. I don't know he'd have been any different if we'd bf but I've stopped beating myself up about it because he's always been a healthy, intelligent, well developed child.


----------



## kit10grl

DS was exclusively Bf till 6 months, and then combi fed till8 months when he went fully to formula (self weaned due to my changing milk as I was pregnant). He has had a few colds but never any big illness.


DD wasn't able to breastfeed but had expressed milk till she was 12 weeks, after that she had a high calorie formula. She has had massive amounts of health problems due to her genetics.


----------



## LaDY

My son had a combination of both too and he is a healthy and happy little boy! xx


----------

